# Ignore button?



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

How about an ignore button alongside the WWW/email/aim/msn (at the bottom of every reply/post) buttons that when pressed, ignores all posts from said user?

Not sure if it's possible with this software, I've seen it on a few other forums??

Be a great way to escape some dross!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> How about an ignore button alongside the WWW/email/aim/msn (at the bottom of every reply/post) buttons that when pressed, ignores all posts from said user?
> 
> Not sure if it's possible with this software, I've seen it on a few other forums??
> 
> Be a great way to escape some dross!


There seems to be an empty thread here... is there a problem?


----------



## ACE_UK (Apr 10, 2005)

lmao


----------

